# Vintage Paris Tourist/Sightseeing Bus



## Metra Electric Rider (Mar 22, 2022)

I thought that some of you might enjoy this video, seeing there are some bus fanatics here!


----------



## Asher (Apr 4, 2022)

Looks like a sauna.


----------

